# Suggest HDD enclosure to make SATA hdd portable



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

In my old computer,
120gb sata hdd
Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 
model no. ST3120827AS
Now, i want use it as portable because i can't connect it to lappy.
I found "HDD enclosure" device which make sata hdd portable.
Please suggest me good and best, Which has maximum compatibility 2.5" 3.5" more than 1tb support (for future).
Price below ₹1000-1500, budget friendly.
Please reply asap.

Found Transcend hdd enclosure, can't find out if it's compatible or not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 10, 2016)

^Have a look at this from Flipkart,which I had purchased,

HDD(SATA) Enclosure Case


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Have a look at this from Flipkart,which I had purchased,
> 
> HDD(SATA) Enclosure Case


It's 2.5" hdd enclosure.
I want 3.5" hdd enclosure.
Btw thanks.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 11, 2016)

transcend has 3.5" hdd enclosure.
also, you could forego the enclosure & buy just the SATA to USB adapter. USB 3.0 one can be had for 500-600 locally.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 11, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> transcend has 3.5" hdd enclosure.
> also, you could forego the enclosure & buy just the SATA to USB adapter. USB 3.0 one can be had for 500-600 locally.



Actually i tried locally yesterday for enclosure same 3 product everywhere start from min 800₹.

Ok. i will search SATA to USB locally and on shopping site. 
Can you provide link for good products? On Flipkart Amazon.?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually i tried locally yesterday for enclosure same 3 product everywhere start from min 800₹.
> 
> Ok. i will search SATA to USB locally and on shopping site.
> Can you provide link for good products? On Flipkart Amazon.?



the adapter you could order from ebay for a tad cheap than the local price

Seagate Goflex USB 3 0 TO Sata Cable Adapter FOR 2 5&quot; Hard Drive SSD STAE109 | eBay

in enclosures, TAG, transcend are some good brands (TAG would have atleast 6 months of warranty i think); such enclosures you'd find umpteen on flipkart & amazon. 

if you can DIY, then take some plastic tiffin-box or a similar casing, buy the adapter, and use it with that. a colleague of mine recently built a DIY powerbank like that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 3, 2016)

purchased one from local market.. don't know exact price.. purchased by brother..

mods can close thread


----------

